# Feb VA meet?



## Erikb3113

wanted to start fresh since the nov/dec meet title might confuse. Trying to get something together in a few weeks. I'm willing to host if NYfrogs does not want to, but i dont want to step on toes. I was looking at feb 18th or 25th. What do you guys think? Let me know


----------



## Armson

Sounds good to me. 

What beer should I bring?


----------



## eyeviper

where exactly is the meeting? ie what town? will certainly come if i can and its not too far.


----------



## nyfrogs

Eric feel free to host, you being north of me will draw more. Either date is fine with me.


----------



## CJW

Either date sounds good to me too. Richmond isn't too far from me at all, but might be for some of the bmore people. Either way, ill be there


----------



## froggie too

Sounds good to me too. Where in Northern Va. areyou?


----------



## flapjax3000

Did not realize there were so many people up in northern Virginia. I move up to Arlington in April/May. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## nyfrogs

If this happens i will have:
1.1 proven Leucs (blackjungle line)
8 Sub adult Azureus (these are close to 7 months)
4 sub adult Leucs (also close to 7 months)
Yellowback froglets (Many)
Patricia froglets (Many)


Grey, White, Purple Isopod cultures
Temperate spring cultures


----------



## Erikb3113

I'm in Manassas, Va. 20111


----------



## Erikb3113

Ok, well since I've heard no objections, let's go with the 18th. Sooner the better right? No B.S., I'm a bit nervous, my tanks are not as nice and clean as alot that I've seen pics of on here. Battling overgrowth. Guess I've got a month to try and clean up a bit


----------



## Erikb3113

3 people does not a meet make.


----------



## glass frog

I live in NJ but may be in the area that day my mom lives in winchester area.


----------



## Armson

Sounds like a poker game. 


For other two guys that are coming.....

I have a bunch of temperate white spring cultures I will be giving away. (about 4-5 cultures). I will bring them to the meeting/poker game. 



-B


----------



## ridinshotgun

I can make it IF I am in town at the time but never know that until the week before.

If I come I can bring a iquito that comes from Oz's line. A probable female since I have never heard it call and it is over a year old.


----------



## nyfrogs

I dont understand where the rest of the people from the area went?? Tim, Chuck, Blocker, Will. the meet at gus pace had almost 11 different people/couples....


----------



## tclipse

I'm in, should have a bunch of frogs to bring if anyone's interested.


----------



## froggie too

I'd like to come, too. I have some leftover build suppiies I can bring. I don't play poker, but I'm a fast learner.

Kenda


----------



## nyfrogs

Not only is Kenda a fast learner but one of the coolest, nicest, loving person i ever met!




froggie too said:


> I'd like to come, too. I have some leftover build suppiies I can bring. I don't play poker, but I'm a fast learner.
> 
> Kenda


----------



## Blocker Institute

We could attend, but not the week of Feb 6.


----------



## Blocker Institute

Hey all, we might want to start this thread on Dendroboard as well!


----------



## Erikb3113

I should have some magnolia leaves if anyone is in need.


----------



## Erikb3113

Might be cold for me to be out cooking burgers, what should we do for food? Dips and finger foods? Pizza? Let you guys go hungry?


----------



## Dogbert4pres

I would love to come a talk frogs. I hope you are in the nova / dc area


----------



## AlexD

I think I could make a little jaunt to NoVa for the day.


----------



## AlexD

Actually, I lied, I have to work that day...I'm disappointed, I wanted to get some of the CV imis that teclipse is offering.


----------



## flapjax3000

I am coming up to the nova area at the end of this month and can hand deliver some frogs I have for sale if anyone is interested. All captive bred.

Group of 5 adult mint Terriblis. $300 for the group
1.0.1 adult Vanzolini. $175 for both
3 juvinile Cauchero. Age ranging 3 to 9 months $70 each
3 Azureus 4 months ootw $50 for all 3
Group of 3 adult Quinquevittatus. $150 for the group

Pm me if interested. I will be between Fairfax county and Capital hill looking for a place to rent. If you live reasonably close I will be glad to meet up. I also will be driving up 95 for anyone in the Richmond area.


----------



## Erikb3113

We are fast approaching the day here and I don"t have a very good sense of a head count. Seems like interest is a bit light. I'm down to hang out no matter what, but lets go ahead and get a head count.

I will be there....1...looking for feeders...possibly vittatus if Tim ever pokes in here, and the deal we discussed NY about the tanks. I have nom imi froglets if anyone is interested and possibly a male azureus if he is not claimed by then. Magnolia tree out front and an oak tree out back if you want to pick some leaves.


----------



## nyfrogs

I will be there and will have the three tanks. What was the price i forgot lol.

I also will have:
Froglets of the following (Leuc, Yelloback, Patricia)
tads of the following (yellowback, Azureus, Oyapok,)

5 subadult Azureus (around 7 months)

1.0.1 SI Tricolors (pretty sure its a pair)

Grey, White, Purple Iso cultures (i need to know ahead to make them, will have plenty in them)


----------



## Armson

nyfrogs said:


> Grey, White, Purple Iso cultures (i need to know ahead to make them, will have plenty in them)



I will take one of each!

Oh yeah and I will be there. I will just be bringing my awesome self ... and awesome beer. 


-B


----------



## nyfrogs

I will need a few Hydei cultures, will anyone have some?


----------



## nyfrogs

3 people????


----------



## Erikb3113

I know.....terrible. Teddy and the Institute would probably show, maybe Scotty, but even 5 or 6 people is a bit depressing.


----------



## Erikb3113

final countdown.....aahhhhh my house is a mess.


----------



## eyeviper

I would come guys really would but Norther VA is a bit far to drive from Virginia beach. have fun though!


----------



## nyfrogs

Its a 3hr trip for me and i dont think i am going to make it if its just 3 people going... Whats wrong with these damn virginia froggers!!!! there were so many more!!!


----------



## flapjax3000

We drive 6 hours on average to meets in the southeast. You guys are lucky to be only a couple hours apart.


----------



## sampson1269

was looking to see whos bringing what and what day. Not too far for me, but, i promised family we'd go to hamburg on the 25th.


----------



## Erikb3113

It's on the 18th....read back through, it says who has what.


----------



## Erikb3113

If someone is looking for a frog, it would be wise (if you have not done it through PM already) , to let people know what they need to bring with them. Can't haul the whole collection with them, even though we'd all love to see.


----------



## Erikb3113

As of now it should be more than 3 people as far as I know....Armson, NYFrogs, Tclipse, Blocker Institute, froggie too, Me, CJW?, Scotty?.......and then?


----------



## Erikb3113

And..... froggie too and The Blockers count for two each.


----------



## glass frog

i wanted to come down but turns out i have too work


----------



## Erikb3113

OK....so...as of now....one person has asked for my address....and teddy already knows it....that makes for three guests and me (froggie too is 2). You guys might want to check back through the night.....cancellation looks like a possibility....very disappointing. I know NY is down if we can get enough people out, but 3 hrs is a hike. CONFIRM PEOPLE! We are not sunk yet.


----------



## nyfrogs

Yea with it being a 4.5hr round trip and only 3 people going it is hard to justify the gas..... But i will be watching the thread closely


----------



## Armson

I think the best thing is to just post your address on this thread with your SSN and credit card info. 

I hear there are nothing but honest people in this hobby. 


-B


----------



## tclipse

Where's Scotty been? he called me a couple of weeks ago but havent heard back from him since, I figured he'd be game for this


----------



## Erikb3113

WE ARE ON PEOPLE! I've got enough of a response to keep it on. Tclipse I thought scotty would post too. He said he was coming, but he has not responded to texts.


----------



## Erikb3113

I had a great time today guys, thanks to everyone so much for coming out. NY you said earlier in the post how awsome Kenda is and you were right. Kenda thanks to you and Dave for all the great stuff. I am actually about to enjoy a bit more of that delicious dip right now. Blockers, thank you for the hydei culture, my Azureus say thank you also. CJ and Byron it was great meeting you guys too. Looking forward to April down south. We might want to work up a mail/emailing list so we do not have to rely on DB alone.


----------



## Armson

Thanks for hosting! Good to meet other froggers in this area. 


-B


----------



## froggie too

Dave and I had a great time and enjoyed meeting all who came to Erik's place yesterday. Thanks again, Erik, for hosting. We were impressed by your work on your new tank build. Perhaps we can see it when you are done.

I would like to host a similar event at our place in Ashland and am proposing Saturday, May 12 at 1:00 PM. We are about 85 miles south of DC and 15 miles north of Richmond, close to I-95. Hopefully those in the DC area, as well as some folks farther south in VA will consider us to be close enough. Watch for a post in the weeks ahead to firm this up.

Kenda


----------



## eyeviper

I will come to this for sure, just added the date to the calendar. keep us posted. 




froggie too said:


> Dave and I had a great time and enjoyed meeting all who came to Erik's place yesterday. Thanks again, Erik, for hosting. We were impressed by your work on your new tank build. Perhaps we can see it when you are done.
> 
> I would like to host a similar event at our place in Ashland and am proposing Saturday, May 12 at 1:00 PM. We are about 85 miles south of DC and 15 miles north of Richmond, close to I-95. Hopefully those in the DC area, as well as some folks farther south in VA will consider us to be close enough. Watch for a post in the weeks ahead to firm this up.
> 
> Kenda


----------



## Blocker Institute

Thank you Eric for your hospitality and showing us your frogs!


----------



## slipperheads

Still at JMU, but hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## CJW

Many thanks to erik for hosting, was very impressed with all your vivs/ frogs, and of course your new build (gonna have to see that upon completion). And it was very nice meeting everyone else too, I hope I see more of you all in the future (at the very least at Kenda and Daves meet). Kenda, thanks for the goodies (prayer plant went straight in my tinc exhibit today!).

Dont be strangers, your all welcome at the aquarium anytime!

CJ


----------



## SutorS

new job and rugby season and BANG, missed my first local meet.


----------



## eyeviper

Hey, any of you Richmond guys have any thumbs or pumilio for sale? Looking to support local froggers these days.


----------



## SutorS

Only thumb I've got is two female adult intermedius, looking for a male, I'll keep my ears open though


----------



## flapjax3000

Good chance I can make May 12 meet. I should have cauchero froglets available if you wanted some pumilio.


----------



## SutorS

is there talk of a meet in may? I'll be around, I'm in Richmond


----------

